# New Surly 1x1 build!



## naister (Nov 27, 2009)

So awhile back (christmas time) I got a Surly 1x1 frame-
I currently have a super-dumpster Kona Lana'i which is slowly falling apart from commuting on salt covered crap roads.

Recently I just got some more parts for it, and I have a good idea of what all the other parts will be. Here's fancy photos of some of the parts! (will have photos of the frame soon)























































The Hope's are going to be laces with DT Swiss Revolutions to Stan's Crest Rims (at the shop I work at)

Most likely going to go with Conti Race Kings or maybe Schwalbe Racing Ralphs (price!)

Thomson post,
Homebrew'd cog (and maybe chainring if I want to go lower..)
TruVativ bars/stem

Can't decide on a saddle

Yay for fancy bike parts!!! I'm gonna be a poor college student soon so I figure I would go all out and get a blingin' bike


----------



## jwcart10 (Oct 16, 2009)

MAY 1X1'S RULE THE WORLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:madmax: :madmax: :madmax:


----------



## naister (Nov 27, 2009)

haha hell yeah!









Ok got most everything else
What you see there is
Surly 1x1
King headset
TruVativ Stylo WC Singlespeed Bars
TruVativ Stylo Team Stem
Thomson post
Fizik Gobi XM saddle
Magura Louise rear
Magura Marta front

gonna get the Hope's to the Crest's with Revolutions, just gotta build them
Conti Race Kings fo tires

annd obviously I need to cut steerer, shorten cabling etc

but yay!!!!


----------



## RicanMTB'r (Sep 6, 2009)

Looking good,:thumbsup: keep the pics coming


----------



## jimx200 (Oct 13, 2009)

*Serious*

eye candy! Can't wait to see the final pics. Btw, I have that Hussy crank...bullet proof.:thumbsup:


----------



## naister (Nov 27, 2009)

theres more! yay!


----------



## John's Smith (Jan 4, 2010)

lawlz thats the most blinged surly 1x1 ive seen in for frickin ever


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Updates?


----------



## naister (Nov 27, 2009)

John's Smith said:


> lawlz thats the most blinged surly 1x1 ive seen in for frickin ever


Well, it started out as a plan for a mid-level whatever bike (bb7's, surly hubs, nothin special)
But I work at a bike shop and one thing led to another and BAM....

First wheel laced, gonna do the other one tonight.
Will probably tension it after work tomorrow (I don't have a truing stand)

Super exciting!!!


----------



## TheGenTwo (Oct 23, 2009)

This is gotta be a fantastic and bling 1x1 build. I love your choice of the racy Gobi and Stylo. Race bike, sir?


----------



## naister (Nov 27, 2009)

its gonna be my everything bike! 
haha i'm gonna be a poor college kid soon (who might not work at a bike shop anymore) and so i'm pimpin out this mountain bike. hopefully it will last for awhile.

Frame + Brakes + Cockpit/Seat/Post + Rims and Hubs
(everything except for tires, cog, and chain) comes out to 18 lbs 2 oz

With the conti race kings I have I predict ~21 lbs!

Excited!!


----------



## naister (Nov 27, 2009)

Only waiting on a alu/ti cog from Homebrewed (aww yeah) and a chain - haven't decided what to get yet.... dura ace? 

I apologize for the poor camerawork / lighting, once it's done I'm gonna take tons of well planned out shots not late at night!


----------



## CycleAddict (Aug 8, 2009)

Really hawt bike there my friend. I really dig 1x1's. I like your choice in parts, just would of gone with super fat rubber myself since you can. Post some dirty/ride pics once you get it out!


----------



## johnny the boy (Dec 21, 2009)

interesting....you went with a 9sp cassette hub instead of a ss hub on a ss specific frame?


----------



## FKMTB07 (Mar 29, 2007)

johnny the boy said:


> interesting....you went with a 9sp cassette hub instead of a ss hub on a ss specific frame?


He's got a SS frame that can take gears, why not also have a SS wheel that can take gears (ignoring the 1x6 thing on a ss cassette hub)? Then it's an easy conversion if he wants to run derailleurs and shifty bits.


----------



## johnny the boy (Dec 21, 2009)

_quote from surlybikes.com:_

Sure, we added I.S. disc tabs because disc brakes work good, and we gave it heat-treated chain stays and butted the fork blades to make it even stronger,* but overall the 1x1 is the same kick-ass dedicated single-speed frame it's always been.*
_/end quote/_

hence the 1x1 name that surly gave the bike.
how do you expect to run gears on a frame that doesn't have a der hanger?


----------



## naister (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks everybody!

I don't expect to run gears (though there are clamp on der. hangers)
This wheelset was kinda crazy expensive (for me) and I want it to survive multiple bikes.
If I ever get the hankerin for a gearie I should be able to keep this wheelset!

Besides, I'm not a super brutal rider (haha) so the heavier shell and shorter freehub body are of no real need (thinking about the Hope SS hub). Besides, it's more expensive!

I've got an orange/ti 18t ISAR cog on the way, along with the tensioners.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

nice build, but why hussefelts??


----------



## naister (Nov 27, 2009)

fishcreek said:


> nice build, but why hussefelts??


It started out as a cheap(er) build.. and those cranks were the first things I got for the bike.
Solid, heavy, ss specific....

But then it quickly spiraled out of control into the expensive side of things

If more money than expected falls into my lap at some point... I'm either gonna switch out the cranks (maybe SS my beater/commuter mtb) or get a nice squishy fork for the 1x1


----------



## cr45h (Jan 13, 2007)

i really dig it, nice work


----------



## naister (Nov 27, 2009)

It's done (kinda) !!!!!!!!!!    

I couldn't wait for my Homebrewed cog... so I got a Surly cog and tensioner (the cog at least I will use for a different bike) (don't worry I work at a shop, still not super rich, just impatient  )

Riding on the street was awesome! Having a nice, light mtb is so amazing (compared to my POS Kona that cost 350 5 years ago) 

Will take it out on the dirt + post pics tomorrow! Happy Easter! YAY!!!


----------



## naister (Nov 27, 2009)

Here we go! 14 easy miles in Brown County State Park


























obligatory chainline shot


----------



## johnny the boy (Dec 21, 2009)

looks great, man.
what did it end up weighing?


----------



## naister (Nov 27, 2009)

thanks! I'll have to weigh it when I get to the shop tomorrow - with a heavy chain (Wipperman) and crappy SPDs, I'm gonna have to estimate 22 - 23
Haha I'm still very happy with that!!


----------



## johnny the boy (Dec 21, 2009)

that's great!
if you can get that down to 22lbs, that is awesome.
that frame and fork alone weigh almost 8lbs.


----------



## Ebo (Dec 30, 2003)

Looks great with some dirt on it.....Very nice ride. I used some xmas $$$'s to get an orange 1 X 1 too. Just got done cutting the steerer about an hour ago. Took my time finding the best fit. Love the way it rides. Stiffer bottom bracket area compared to some of the lighter steel frames I've ridden and owned. Well done seat and chain stays. Closeout price at my LBS with price matching was $275 out the door. Ordered on Saturday and picked it up the following Friday. It's bling on the retro side. NOS XT (737"s) /Mavic 517 wheels with new Avid V's. 180mm XT cranks (also 737's 5 arm square taper), Thomson post, FSA stem, Bontrager Race Lite flat bar, Titec shorty bar ends,.. blah blah blah....Nice bike you got there. Well thought out build. Plain simple fun. F the naysayers...


----------



## jonzinmj (Feb 22, 2008)

Looks sick. I love those hubs. I have em' laced to the ZTR arches.


----------



## naister (Nov 27, 2009)

johnny the boy said:


> that's great!
> if you can get that down to 22lbs, that is awesome.
> that frame and fork alone weigh almost 8lbs.


Weighed it today- with bottle cages and the aforementioned heavy chain and cranks- came out to 23.07 lbs. I'm very, very happy!!
The bars are crazy wide, so I'm going to cut them down soon (might get rid of that .07 lbs.... haha)

Once I wear out this chain and get the homebrewed cog it will be a half pound lighter (assuming I get a nice chain, which I probably will)



Ebo said:


> Closeout price at my LBS with price matching was $275 out the door.


 !!! Hey thats what I paid for it (before I started working at my shop.. like 6 months ago) QBP closed out those frames for crazy cheap!

I'm ready to see pics of your build!!


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

naister said:


> Here we go! 14 easy miles in Brown County State Park


Awesome build!

BCSP though - you in Bloomington? I love riding out there.


----------



## naister (Nov 27, 2009)

Yeah I'm in Bloomington! Gonna try to get out there as much as I can!


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

did not realize those Oury lockons looked so clean , im glad I ordered a pair( en route ) . How you liking them?


----------



## gatman (Jun 10, 2004)

I will have to keep my eye out for it to see it in person when I make the trip to BCSP. 

I don't know how it is that light, I have a carbon rigid fork on mine and it is 30+. 

Not sure where all my weight comes from.


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

naister said:


> Yeah I'm in Bloomington! Gonna try to get out there as much as I can!


Sweet! :thumbsup: See you on the trails. I'll be the guy on the mostly stock XTC and the big goofy grin (if downhill) or the pained, gasping expression (if uphill).

Congrats again on the new ride - looks rad!


----------



## naister (Nov 27, 2009)

nuck_chorris said:


> did not realize those Oury lockons looked so clean , im glad I ordered a pair( en route ) . How you liking them?


They're awesome! I've had em on my commuter for awhile, really comfortable and the lockon part is super nice. My old grips were fallin apart everywhere and this was definitely a step up.



gatman said:


> Not sure where all my weight comes from.


Wheels? I went super light on the wheels. The cockpit/seat/seatpost were all chosen with weight in mind, but not carbon or anything (cost).



heartland said:


> I'll be the guy on the mostly stock XTC and the big goofy grin


You happen to get that at Bikesmiths?

I'll see y'all on the trails! It's always a blast


----------



## johnny the boy (Dec 21, 2009)

if that bike weighs 23lbs, that's impressive.
surly's are not known to be lightweights at all.


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

naister said:


> You happen to get that at Bikesmiths?


I did, as a matter of fact. :thumbsup: And it seems like I end up coming in about once a week (at least) for something or another. You work at Bikesmiths, I presume? Great shop - you guys are always super helpful.

Small world, eh? Just when you think you're out in the middle of anonymous internet-land...


----------



## naister (Nov 27, 2009)

johnny the boy said:


> if that bike weighs 23lbs, that's impressive.
> surly's are not known to be lightweights at all.


Thanks! And as I said - new chain and homebrewed cog - half pound or more!
I'm very, very happy with it!



heartland said:


> I did, as a matter of fact.


Cool! Yeah I work there. It's a lot of fun- and we try to be helpful haha
I'm sure we'll run into each other some time


----------



## chrisgardner73 (Oct 12, 2008)

Sweet bike man! 1X1's are just cool....especially in orange! 

How do you like the Race King's? I am using the Mountain King's now, but I am considering switching...


----------



## naister (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks!
I like the Race Kings a lot, had very little problem mounting them tubeless (went flat a couple times, but just pumping back up and shaking around fixed it- no need for extra sealant or anything)
I don't know much about tires as I am not an experienced mountain biker, but they have been great for what I've ridden so far. Haha I don't descend fast enough to worry about sliding out yet.... someday the skill will come haha

I installed my brand new Homebrewed tensioners (no pics yet.. soon!) They're awesome!
Not sure when I'm gonna put on the cog - maybe when I get a new chain (after I wear this brute out)


----------

